# Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen



## bergi (1. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen, 

mich würde interessieren, wie man folgende Dinge hier im Forum sieht: 

1) Fische scheiden Stickstoff-Stoffwechselprodukte gelöst über die Kiemen als Ammoniak aus. Der wird im Teich - begünstigt durch Filtertechnik - zu Nitrat oxidiert. Das Nitrat reichert sich letztlich im Teich an, ist aber wenig giftig für die Fische. 
Wenn man dafür sorgt, dass genügend Sauerstoff im Teich vorliegt, oder genügend Wasserpflanzen vorhanden sind, wird das - giftige - Ammonium und Nitrit auch ohne Filtertechnik schnell oxidiert bzw. gleich von den Pflanzen aufgenommen. 

2) Durch die Filterung entfernt man also vor allem feste, im Wasser schwebende Bestandteile, letztlich Zellulose-Fasern, Tonpartikel etc. - also Dinge, die sich auch z.B. im Kies absetzen könnten und da das Wasser auch nicht weiter belasten würden. Die Funktion des Filters ist also in erster Linie optisch "gemeint".

3) Durch die Filterung (z.T. durch UV etc. ergänzt) entnimmt man außerdem Plankton, Schwebealgen etc., die direkt oder indirekt den Kois als Nahrung dienen würden.

4) Dieses Plankton - die "Teichnahrung" - ist speziell proteinreich, die Zufütterung könnte sich also bei Vorhandensein des Planktons auf Kohlenhydrate (z.B. Getreide) konzentrieren. 

5) Kois im typischen Koiteich zeigen oft ein abnormes Verhalten, verglichen mit freilebenden Karpfen - stereotypisches Dauerschwimmen, wenig Gründeln (logisch, ist ja auch kein Bodengrund da), hungriges Schnappen nach jedem Objekt, das ins Wasser gerät (Ähnlichkeit zu Kälbchen in Massentierhaltung...), Zerstören von Pflanzen (obwohl sie in der Natur keine höheren Wasserpflanzen fressen). Dies lässt vermuten, dass sie für ein wenig Mulm und Kies als Beschäftigungsobjekte dankbar wären, insbesondere, wenn diese außerdem verschiedene Wirbellose als Nahrung beherbergen würden. 

6) In der professionellen Karpfenproduktion nähert man sich - in etwas intensiveren Teichhaltungen - dem, was bei durchschnittlicher Koihaltung üblich ist (z.B. 1 kg/m3), es scheint da also schon eine Vergleichbarkeit zu geben. Zur Produktion ganz ohne Zufütterung würde man wohl von etwa 10 g Karpfen/m3 auszugehen (muss ich noch mal nachrechnen, sollte aber stimmen).
Nur bei der superintensiven Karpfenproduktionen, z.B. in Kreislaufanlagen, würde man allerdings einen Filter einsetzen.

7) Ein mittlerer Koiteichbesatz - z.B. 100 g Koi pro Kubikmeter mit etwas Zufütterung von weniger proteinhaltiger Nahrung - sollte also eigentlich ein "Optimum" in Sachen Wasserqualität und Tiergerechtigkeit darstellen und dabei auf einen Filter verzichten können... ...oder wie seht ihr das?

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Hallo Stefan,

zu Punkt 5. sehe ich es so wie Werner hier.


----------



## Patrick K (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Hallo
zu Punkt 7

Laut dieser Tabelle http://www.koigarten-mueller.info/japanische-koi/fuetterung-der-koi/index.php,ganz runter scrollen,hat ein 60 cm Koi ca. 4Kg,da du ca. 100gr auf 1³ meter Wasser rechnest würde ein 60er in 40TL(drei 60er in 120TL usw.) schwimmen und da glaube ich auch das dieser Teich (nach deinen Vorgaben), ohne Filter auskommen würde.

zu Punkt 6 

dort wird ja auch meist mit natürlichen Quellen oder künstlichen Wasserläufen gearbeitet und in den meisten fällen mit einem Mönch gearbeitet ,das kann man mit einem geschlossenen System wie bei einem"Koilpool" nicht vergleichen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Hallo Stefan,

das sind je eine Menge an Behauptungen, von denen einige auch oft zutreffen mögen. 

1) Es sollte schon genügend Sauerstoff *und* genügend Wasserpflanzen vorhanden sein, damit das Ammoniak/Ammonium abgebaut werden kann. 
Die Menge an verfügbarer Oberfläche für die Bakterien ist Abhängig vom Besatz. Dies ist an einem "normalen" Koiteich nicht gegeben. Grundsätzlich ist das natürlich möglich.

2) Der Filter ist normalerweise erst mal eine Erweiterung der besiedelbaren Oberfläche, weil der Besatz höher ist als das was zur Verfügung steht.
In Koiteichen wird dieser entsprechend so dimensioniert, dass er auch feine Schwebstoffe gut rausholen kann.

3) Das ist wohl so, zusätzlich wird dadurch die Nahrungskette verschoben und die Artenvielfalt nimmt stark ab.

4) Koi fressen direkt kein Plankton, sondern ernähren sich von Lebewesen, die davon leben. 
Ein zufüttern von Kohlehydraten sollte, abhängig von der Jahreszeit, das falsche sein, wenn man nicht nur auf schnelle Gewichtszunahme aus ist. 

5) Haben sie nichts zu tun, kann es zu atypischem Verhalten kommen. Den "Koiteich" sollte man also schon bedarfsgerecht gestalten.
Meine haben feinen Bodengrund zum gründeln und zupfen gerne kurze Fadenalgen. Die Pflanzen bleiben völlig unbehelligt. Mulm ist an sich nichts schädliches und macht Koi wenig aus.
Oft werden aber in einem Koiteich viele Tiere auf engem Raum gehalten und die "krankheitserregenden" Bakterien können sich in den "Gammelecken" gut vermehren. 
Aus dem Übergewicht dieser Bakterien und Keime zusammen mit viel Besatz, ergeben sich viele Probleme.
Wenig Koi und viel Teich ist für eingewöhnte Tiere nicht ungesund.

6) Eine möglichst günstige Produktion von Karpfen passt weniger zu einem Koiteich.

7) Bei 100 Gramm/m³ dürftest du dann nicht mal einen Koi halten.
Das mit der proteinhaltigen Nahrung ist wohl eher aus der Karpfenzucht. Mit einer angepassten und hochwertigen Fütterung kann man einiges an Filter sparen. 
Kohlehydrate (billiger Weizen) sollten da nur wenig enthalten sein.

Will man nur wenige Koi in einem großen Teich günstig halten, passt das schon -  aber dann könntest du doch auch Karpfen einsetzen. 
Hab ich die bunten Jungs mal ins Herz geschlossen will ich sie auch gut sehen, wenn sie mir aus der Hand fressen.


----------



## bergi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Hallo Christine, Jörg, Patrick - vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen soweit  !!
ich denke, das kann ein ganz interessanter Thread werden !

Als "Grundannahme" für meine weiteren Beiträge hier muss ich vorausschicken, dass ich mal so tun werde, als ob Kois "auch nur Karpfen" wären. Ein System bzw. Besatzdichten-, Filter- und Futterkonzept, das Karpfen glücklich und gesund hält, würde daher zunächst auch mal für Kois passen. 
Ich werde hier ein paar Artikel etc. zusammentragen, die sich um die Kulturmethoden von Karpfen drehen und die wichtigsten Ergebnisse draus hier mal zur Diskussion zu stellen. 
Hier ein Anfang: 

http://www.agrojournal.org/16/03-03-10.pdf. Untersucht werden sollte, welche Futtertypen das Wasser (drei Teiche mit 900 m2, ca. 1m tief) am stärksten belasten. 
Besetzt wurden in jeden der Teiche 400 einjährige Karpfen mit einem Gewicht von ca. 100 g. 
Dadurch ergeben sich *ca. 44 g/m2,* also ähnlich wie das, was ich unten schon mal angenommen hatte. 
Alle Wasserpflanzen wurden entfernt. 
In zwei der Teichen wurde (A) extrudiertes und (B) pelletiertes (25 % Protein und  7% Fett) Granulat gefüttert, im dritten (C) nur Getreide, und zwar einmal täglich mit der Standardkalkulation als 3% der Fischbiomasse - d.h. 1,2 kg täglich.
Das Experiment lief 18 Wochen. 
In allen drei Teichen wurde bei sehr hohen Temperaturen z.T. sehr niedriger Sauerstoff und etwas zu hoher pH (8,5) beobachtet. 
Als Ergebnis zeigte sich
- dass die Wasserqualität (meso-saprobiobitisch) in allen drei Teichen sehr gut passte.
- dass bei C generell eher Probleme mit Blaualgen auftraten.
- dass bei der Fütterung mit rohem Getreide generell die schlechteste Wasserqualität vorlag. 

Naja, keine für uns hier besonders brauchbaren Ergebnisse, keine Aussagen zu Fischzustand etc..Interessant vor allem die Besatzdichte, und die Aussage, dass keine Belüftung, Wasserwechsel etc. stattfand. 
Aber für den Anfang...

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

hier noch einer aus Slowenien - wohl interessanter, weil es da um intensive Karpfenhaltung geht, die ja für Koiverhältnisse meistens zutrifft. 

http://www.g2o.si/literatura/intensive carp farming.pdf
Ertrag: 5-10 t/ Karpfen pro ha und Jahr, also *0,5 - 1 kg Karpfen pro m2* - das ist der Ertrag, aber zumindest kurz vor der Ernte ist das ja auch die Haltungsdichte. 
Wichtige Parameter:
- Typischerweise kein Wasserwechsel im Sommer möglich (Zufluss ausgetrocknet).
- 1. Besatz Mitte März - K1 (50-300 g, 3000 – 7000 pcs/ha)
- 2. Besatz Juni, KF mit 1 g, 10 000 – 70 000 pcs/ha)
- Besatz wird mit Salzwasser behandelt 
- __ Zander-Beibesatz zur Kontrolle von Fischbrut
- 50 g Fische wachsen bis Oktober auf 1,5 kg heran (der prozentual höchste Zuwachs)
- hochwertiges Futter (31% Protein/9 Fett), ca. 3% Biomasse/Tag
- 3-4 Belüfter (verschiedene Typen zum Sauerstoffeintrag und zur Durchmischung) pro Hektar
- 8-13 t Futter/Jahr und Hektar (ca. 1 kg pro m2)

Für einen "normalen" Koiteich ist das von der Dichte her schon recht gut besetzt... interessant aber, dass man auch hier ohne Filter und Wasserwechsel auskommt.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Zacky (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*



bergi schrieb:


> 1) Fische scheiden Stickstoff-Stoffwechselprodukte gelöst über die Kiemen als Ammoniak aus. Der wird im Teich - begünstigt durch Filtertechnik - zu Nitrat oxidiert. Das Nitrat reichert sich letztlich im Teich an, ist aber wenig giftig für die Fische.
> Wenn man dafür sorgt, dass genügend Sauerstoff im Teich vorliegt, oder genügend Wasserpflanzen vorhanden sind, wird das - giftige - Ammonium und Nitrit auch ohne Filtertechnik schnell oxidiert bzw. gleich von den Pflanzen aufgenommen.



...soweit ich das hier meistens lese, wird dies grundsätzlich auch so vertreten und publiziert, dass Pflanzen in einem Fischteich, egal welcher Fisch, immer eine Grundlage bilden sollte..



bergi schrieb:


> 2) Durch die Filterung entfernt man also vor allem feste, im Wasser schwebende Bestandteile, letztlich Zellulose-Fasern, Tonpartikel etc. - also Dinge, die sich auch z.B. im Kies absetzen könnten und da das Wasser auch nicht weiter belasten würden. Die Funktion des Filters ist also in erster Linie optisch "gemeint".



...das würde ich so alleine nicht stehen lassen, dass der Schmutz das Wasser nicht belastet, wenn er im Kies liegt...auch dort wird er zersetzt oder verwertet und kann wiederum zu Wasser-Belastungen in Form von Bakterien und Keimen führen, welche nicht nur für Fische gefährlich sein können....die Feststoffe im häuslichen Abwasser werden auch vorher rausgefiltert und dann das Wasser über verschiedenste mechanische und biologische Filterungen zum Brauchwasser bzw. sogar zum Trinkwasser aufbereitet...Warum soll ich das mit einem Teich nicht machen?



bergi schrieb:


> 3) Durch die Filterung (z.T. durch UV etc. ergänzt) entnimmt man außerdem Plankton, Schwebealgen etc., die direkt oder indirekt den Kois als Nahrung dienen würden.



...das stimmt schon, aber nicht jeder setzt UV-Lampen zur Wasserklärung ein, wobei diese UV-Lampen, sowie Aktivkohlefilter etc. ein Grundbestandteil zum Beispiel bei Grundwasserversorgungsanlagen für Wohnhäuser sind...auch hier sollte man sich nicht stur auf Koihaltung fixieren, denn ich glaube auch andere Fische und sonstige Teichlebewesen ernähren sich indirekt oder dann wohl direkt davon...



bergi schrieb:


> 4) Dieses Plankton - die "Teichnahrung" - ist speziell proteinreich, die Zufütterung könnte sich also bei Vorhandensein des Planktons auf Kohlenhydrate (z.B. Getreide) konzentrieren.



...



bergi schrieb:


> 5) Kois im typischen Koiteich zeigen oft ein abnormes Verhalten, verglichen mit freilebenden Karpfen - stereotypisches Dauerschwimmen, wenig Gründeln (logisch, ist ja auch kein Bodengrund da), hungriges Schnappen nach jedem Objekt, das ins Wasser gerät (Ähnlichkeit zu Kälbchen in Massentierhaltung...), Zerstören von Pflanzen (obwohl sie in der Natur keine höheren Wasserpflanzen fressen). Dies lässt vermuten, dass sie für ein wenig Mulm und Kies als Beschäftigungsobjekte dankbar wären, insbesondere, wenn diese außerdem verschiedene Wirbellose als Nahrung beherbergen würden.



Was ist denn bitte schön ein "typischer Koiteich"? Wo ist die Info her, dass Kois oft abnormes Verhalten zeigen? Gibt es für typsiche Koiteiche eine Richtlinie oder Grundsätze? Man sollte hier nicht einfach so verallgemeinern, was Koiteiche sind oder sein sollen! Wer sagt das in Koiteichen kein Bodengrund vorhanden ist? Wer sagt bzw. wo steht, dass Kois Pflanzen zerstören? Machen das andere Fische nicht? z.Bsp. bei mir - Bodengrund in Flachzonen vorhanden, Pflanzzonen direkt im Teich und meine paar Kois zerstören nichts...

In der Bio-Karpfenhaltung, Haltung und Züchtung von Speisekarpfen wohl gemerkt, habe ich gelesen, dass bis zu 3000-4000 Karpfen auf eine Teichfläche von einem Hektar = 10000qm Teichfläche gehalten werden. Leider fehlt hier der Hinweis auf das Volumen, was nun lediglich eine Berechnung pro Kopf / Fläche zulässt, Nach meinen Berechnungen sind das dann etwa 2 qm Fläche / Karpfen. Quelle: Bioland.de



bergi schrieb:


> 6) In der professionellen Karpfenproduktion nähert man sich - in etwas intensiveren Teichhaltungen - dem, was bei durchschnittlicher Koihaltung üblich ist (z.B. 1 kg/m3), es scheint da also schon eine Vergleichbarkeit zu geben. Zur Produktion ganz ohne Zufütterung würde man wohl von etwa 10 g Karpfen/m3 auszugehen (muss ich noch mal nachrechnen, sollte aber stimmen).
> Nur bei der superintensiven Karpfenproduktionen, z.B. in Kreislaufanlagen, würde man allerdings einen Filter einsetzen.



...Wo hast du diese Werte her?...



bergi schrieb:


> 7) Ein mittlerer Koiteichbesatz - z.B. 100 g Koi pro Kubikmeter mit etwas Zufütterung von weniger proteinhaltiger Nahrung - sollte also eigentlich ein "Optimum" in Sachen Wasserqualität und Tiergerechtigkeit darstellen und dabei auf einen Filter verzichten können... ...oder wie seht ihr das?



...Wie kommst du auf diesen Wert vom 100 g Koi / 1 qbm? Was ist ein mittlerer Besatz?...

Was man auch immer bedenken sollte, ist, dass hier zum Einen von "Koi-Karpfen" (im übertriebenen Sinne eine Zierfischzuchtart) und Karpfen, wie Speisekarpfen und __ Wildkarpfen gesprochen wird.


----------



## bergi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Hier nur noch ein kurzer: 

http://www.portal-fischerei.de/file...fischerei/Bund/Binnenfischereibericht2009.pdf

Das durchschnittliche Intensitätsniveau in der Karpfenteichwirtschaft sank im Berichtsjahr erneut und lag rechnerisch bei nur noch knapp 390 kg/ha. Von den Haupterzeugerländern verzeichnete Sachsen mit etwa 420 kg zwar den höchsten mittleren Hektarertrag, doch entspricht das dem geringsten Wert für dieses Bundesland seit Jahrzehnten. Noch vor wenigen Jahren ernteten sächsische Teichwirte im Mittel 650 kg/ha. In Bayern und Brandenburg blieben die mittleren Hektarerträge mit knapp 380 kg bzw. 280 kg geringer als in sächsischen Teichen und ebenfalls hinter den Vorjahreswerten zurück.

Das zeigt, dass in deutschen Karpfenweihern 2009 nur *ca. 39 - 42 g /m2 *(wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe) gehalten wurden, natürlich aber auch ohne Filter (und größtenteils ohne Belüftung, in weiten Bereichen nur mit Getreide-Zufütterung). 
Ist aber auch reine Statistik - viele Teiche standen wohl leer, wurden also gar nicht besetzt oder gar überhaupt nicht bespannt.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...soweit ich das hier meistens lese, wird dies grundsätzlich auch so vertreten und publiziert, dass Pflanzen in einem Fischteich, egal welcher Fisch, immer eine Grundlage bilden sollte..
> Hier ging es mir vor allem um den Abbau von Ammonium bzw. Nitrit. Dazu brauche ich zunächst mal noch nicht unbedingt Pflanzen, sondern nur Bakterien (und Sauerstoff).
> 
> ...das würde ich so alleine nicht stehen lassen, dass der Schmutz das Wasser nicht belastet, wenn er im Kies liegt...auch dort wird er zersetzt oder verwertet und kann wiederum zu Wasser-Belastungen in Form von Bakterien und Keimen führen, welche nicht nur für Fische gefährlich sein können....die Feststoffe im häuslichen Abwasser werden auch vorher rausgefiltert und dann das Wasser über verschiedenste mechanische und biologische Filterungen zum Brauchwasser bzw. sogar zum Trinkwasser aufbereitet...Warum soll ich das mit einem Teich nicht machen?
> ...




Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## nik (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Hallo Stefan,

das sieht nach extensiver Koihaltung aus. ... etwas über dass ich mir auch Gedanken mache. Interessante Links.



bergi schrieb:


> 1) Fische scheiden Stickstoff-Stoffwechselprodukte gelöst über die Kiemen als Ammoniak aus. Der wird im Teich - begünstigt durch Filtertechnik - zu Nitrat oxidiert. Das Nitrat reichert sich letztlich im Teich an, ist aber wenig giftig für die Fische.
> Wenn man dafür sorgt, dass genügend Sauerstoff im Teich vorliegt, oder genügend Wasserpflanzen vorhanden sind, wird das - giftige - Ammonium und Nitrit auch ohne Filtertechnik schnell oxidiert bzw. gleich von den Pflanzen aufgenommen.


das ist der Absatz warum ich überhaupt poste. Üblicherweise wird sich auf die Fische als Maß der Belastung bezogen, wichtiger ist aber die Menge an Futter, die eingeworfen wird, Es ist völlig wurscht ob Futter erst durch den kurzen Darm des Fisches geht,  mit festen, gelösten Resten(Kot Ammoniak) oder vollständig von der Mikroflora mineralisiert wird. 
Substratfilterung dient vor allem der Gewährleistung ausreichender Nitrifikation. Da du das extensiver gestalten willst, so macht das den Eindruck auf mich, wirst du in Nitrat gar nicht solche Akkumulationen erreichen. Problematisch sieht man Nitrat AFAIR um 100 mg/l.
Für eine extensive Haltung wird der deutlich geringer sein. Ich denke da sowieso an Nitrat als notwendigen Pflanzennährstoff. Leider ist Nitrat kein guter Indikator für eine Nährstoffanreicherung, denn es sind nicht nur die beiden Punkte, ich weiß die Menge an Futter, die ich rein werfe und das ein Verbrauch durch Pflanzen statt findet, sondern auch eine ungewisse Menge an Nitrat, die durch Denitrifikation verloren geht. Phosphat ist wegen seiner allgemeinen Bindungsfreudigkeit auch kein guter Indikator. Mögliche wären Chlorid und/oder Kalium. Bei denen wird das messen schwieriger, es gibt aber im aquaristischen Bereich ein relativ günstiges Fotometer mit dem sich beides messen lässt.



> 2) Durch die Filterung entfernt man also vor allem feste, im Wasser schwebende Bestandteile, letztlich Zellulose-Fasern, Tonpartikel etc. - also Dinge, die sich auch z.B. im Kies absetzen könnten und da das Wasser auch nicht weiter belasten würden. Die Funktion des Filters ist also in erster Linie optisch "gemeint".


Hätte ich auch oben dranschreiben können...

Neben der Gewährleistung ausreichender Nitrifikation - zur Vermeidung von Nitrit - geht es vor allem um eine Vorabscheidung fester organischer Stoffe vor deren Mineralistion. Das ist eine wirklich wichtige Komponente, denn diese Vorabscheidung verringert den organischen Eintrag ins Wasser. Futter, Laub, Schnick und Schnack.

Pflanzen nehmen sowohl Ammonium als auch Nitrat auf. Ist abhängig von den Bedingungen, idR. wird es bevorzugt Nitrat sein. Neben dieser Funktion bieten Unterwasserpflanzen auch Siedlungsfläche für Biofilm. In Verbindung mit Strömung, wird die Mineralisation( auch Ammonifikation/Nitrifikation) im Biotop begünstigt.



> 3) Durch die Filterung (z.T. durch UV etc. ergänzt) entnimmt man außerdem Plankton, Schwebealgen etc., die direkt oder indirekt den Kois als Nahrung dienen würden.


UV-C sorgt für klares Wasser. Ist die Frage, was du dir vorstellst. Klares Wasser ist weniger günstig, aber sehen wollte ich die Zierkarpfen schon. Da muss man für sich einen Kompromiss finden. UV-C ist ein Instrument.

Zu den möglichen Verhaltensstörungen/Langeweile hat Christine im ersten Post schon zu einem interessanten Thread verlinkt. Ich hätte auch die Hoffnung Koi und Pflanzen zusammen bringen zu können.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## bergi (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*



nik schrieb:


> Problematisch sieht man Nitrat AFAIR um 100 mg/l.
> ...
> Pflanzen nehmen sowohl Ammonium als auch Nitrat auf. Ist abhängig von den Bedingungen, idR. wird es bevorzugt Nitrat sein.



Hallo Nik, 
wenn ich in der Literatur stöbere, habe ich den Eindruck, dass die schädigende Wirkung von Nitrat - obwohl sonst ja wegen der "Sauberkeit" des Wassers eher Panikmache verbreitet ist - manchmal zu sehr verharmlost wird....
Hier zum Beispiel: http://http://www.waterboards.ca.gov/water_issues/programs/tmdl/records/region_2/2008/ref2426.pdf findet sich die Aussage, dass Nitrat über 10 mg/l (US-Grenzwert Trinkwasser) bereits Forellen und Amphibien schädigt; Katzenwelse steckten allerdings 90 mg/l ohne weiteres dauerhaft weg, während Werte über 200 mg/l im Versuch auch robustere Arten töteten (Guppies nach 24 h); Werte über 1000 mg/l waren dann für die meisten Arten kritisch oder tödlich.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: man sollte wohl auch beim eher "harmlosen" Nitrat nicht über 10-20 mg/l gehen. 

Ganz kurz zur Nitrataufnahme durch Pflanzen: sie können das, allerdings nehmen sie bevorzugt Ammonium auf, weil energetisch günstiger. Aber wahrscheinlich hast du ja auch nur gemeint, dass im "Normalteich" meistens eher Nitrat vorliegen wird. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## nik (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Hallo Stefan,



bergi schrieb:


> Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: man sollte wohl auch beim eher "harmlosen" Nitrat nicht über 10-20 mg/l gehen.


sehr interessanter link! Den werde ich mir noch mal intensiver zu Gemüte führen

Allerdings ist das mit absoluten Werten in definierten Aquarien/Testbedingungen immer so eine Sache. Ich habe mich sofort gefragt, ob nicht auch das verwendete Nitratsalz eine Rolle spielt. Bei NH4 ergibt sich eine zusätzliche Belastung durch Anteile von Ammoniak bei höheren pH-Werten.

Meine Schmerzgrenze war 30mg/l NO3, wobei ich sowohl im Pflanzenaquarium als auch Pflanzenteich bevorzugt über Urea Stickstoff zugebe. Normal bewegt sich das in einem Rahmen deiner genannten 10-20mg/l NO3.

Mein Pflanzenteichlein ist amphibisch stark frequentiert und der reichliche Nachwuchs sah gar nicht so als __ störe ihn das sich zeitweise durch die Düngung akkumulierende NO3 bis 30mg/l nicht.  Die starke Stickstoffdüngung zielt gegen die Fadenalgen, die ich wohl zurückdrängen kann, aber noch nicht beseitigen. Werde das jetzt aber defensiver handhaben.



> Ganz kurz zur Nitrataufnahme durch Pflanzen: sie können das, allerdings nehmen sie bevorzugt Ammonium auf, weil energetisch günstiger. Aber wahrscheinlich hast du ja auch nur gemeint, dass im "Normalteich" meistens eher Nitrat vorliegen wird.


Bei der Zugabe von Urea läuft das die Stufen NH3/4, Nitrit, Nitrat durch und der Grundgedanke ist, den Pflanzen ihre bevorzugte Stickstoffform anzubieten. Allerdings geht das mit O2-Verbrauch einher. Sonderliches Gedöns um NH4 oder NO3 als bevorzugte Stickstoffform mache ich nicht mehr, denn die Vorlieben unterscheiden sich schon von Pflanze zu Pflanze und auch bei höheren Nitratgehalten, AFAIR schon 5mg/l NO3, wird die Ammoniumaufnahme unterdrückt. Trotzdem lässt sich über eine Ureadüngung, im Vergleich zu Kaliumnitrat, Calcium-/Magnesiumnitrat, häufig eine Verbesserung des Pflanzenwachstums erreichen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Joerg (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Hallo Stefan,
das mit den Nitratwerten sehe ich weniger problematisch.
Hatte in einer überbesetzten IH schon Werte über 100mg/L die gut verkraftet wurden.
Beim Nitrit Gehalt ist die Giftigkeit stark vom PH Wert abhängig. Die toxizität kann mit NaCl stark gemindert werden.

Insgesamt macht es weniger Sinn intensiv Karpfenhaltung mit Koi zu vergleichen.
Ich hatte dazu auch schon Diskussionen mit Futtermittelherstellern.

Karpfen sollen in 2 Jahren ein möglichst hohes Verkaufsgewicht haben.
Da spielt es kaum eine Rolle ob die Kiemen geschädigt oder der Body fett ist.

Koi werden deutlich über 20 Jahre alt und die Gesundheit spielt eine größere Rolle.
Sie nur mit billigem Weizen zu mästen mach da keinen großen Sinn.


----------



## bergi (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Soderle, 
hier ganz interessante Links zum Thema "Koi Besatzdichte in Mud Ponds":

http://www.koi-bito.com/forum/main-...nd-system-feeding-regime-depth-condition.html
Hier werden generell 1000 kg/ha empfohlen, also wieder mal die ca. 100 g/m2, als steigerbar auf 200-300g, dann aber mit einem Auge auf den Sauerstoff. 

http://www.koiphen.com/forums/showthread.php?117998-Mud-pond-questions-.&
Hier werden - bei dauerhafter Belüftung - für Mud Ponds 320 gallons pro Koi angegeben, also um die 1000 l (das ist deutlich mehr Koi als oben genannt). Allerdings kommt dieser Schreiber aus Ohio, der oben aus den Tropen.







Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## nik (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Hallo Stefan,

ist ja ganz nett, wobei ich das nicht mehr als spannend empfinde. Es drängt sich mir immer stärker die Frage auf: Was willst du für einen Teich?

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## bergi (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Hi Nik, 

ja, ich habe mich vielleicht nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt - wenn ich auch versucht habe, meine Zielsetzung im ersten Posting klar zu machen. 

Kurz gesagt, frage ich mich, ob Filter in Koiteichen, zumindest in vielen Fällen, nicht vor allem die technische Spielfreude, das fehlgeleitete Sauberkeitsverständnis oder die Koi-Sammelleidenschaft der Besitzer befriedigen sollen, ohne für die Fische tatsächlich ein Plus an Lebensqualität zu bringen. 

Grund zu dieser provokanten Hypothese ist einfach die Tatsache, dass Karpfen (und Kois sind Karpfen) normalerweise die *letzten* Tiere sind, die man mit Filter halten würde, nicht nur weil das nichts bringt, sondern weil es sogar schadet. 

Der entscheidende Punkt zur Bewertung dieser Hypothese scheint aber, wie so oft, die *Besatzdichte *zu sein. Und dieses Thema muss man nicht mit Hörensagenmeinen beleuchten, sondern glücklicherweise gibt es da ganz gut belegte wissenschaftliche Arbeiten dazu (_nun gut, die letzten waren nicht wissenschaftlich, aber trotzdem gut_). 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## nik (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Hallo Stefan,

 bezüglich der nicht gegebenen Notwendigkeit von biologischer Filterung bei extensiver Koihaltung bin ich bei dir, aber ein mud pond ist schon eine eigene Sache.  Mir wäre das nichts, den dann doch periodisch reinigen zu müssen. Die Gewährleistung ausreichender Nitrifikation ist noch das geringste, aber eine Abscheidung organischer Masse hat schon Charme bezüglich eines dauerhaften Betriebs. Das entlastet das ganze System und wäre mein Schwerpunkt. Das hat weniger mit dem Futtereintrag, denn sonstigem organischem Eintrag zu tun, den hätte ich nämlich. O2-Versorgung, biologische Filterung geschieht über Pflanzen, evtl teilweise separiert, aber den Pflanzbereich sähe ich überhaupt nicht als Koi-Güllegrube. Die Verschlammung will ich nicht. Eher wird der Pflanzenbereich Pool-artig um den Aufwand zu minimieren. Im Koibereich ist das einfacher, die rühren da schon selbst herum. "Filterung" wäre dann skimmen und Bodenabläufe, hintan ein Siebfilter und ein größerer Vortex für den Schlamm, evtl eine Abschäumung hinterher, eine optionale UV-C würde ich sowieso vorsehen. Die ausreichende biologische Komponente wäre der durchströmte Pflanzenbereich. Bei der Abschäumung bin ich mir bezüglich möglicher Nachteile noch nicht sicher. Über den Vortex denke ich auch noch nach.

Egal wie man es macht, sinnvolle Beeinflussung würde ich mir erhalten wollen. Ein trüber Teich mit Zierkarpfen widerspricht sich und die Viecher wühlen. Das will ich mir zunutze machen, die wühlen auf, ich scheide das ab..
Mit biologischer Substratfilterung wäre ich bis zur völligen Vermeidung zurückhaltend, denn mit der kann man kaputt machen, wenn man Pflanzen will. Bei extensiver Koi-Haltung reicht ein Pflanzbereich. Um es sich selbst zu überlassen, wären meine geplanten ~33m³ und 6 Koi mir in verschiedenen Punkten zu unsicher. Wartungsarmut spielt auch eine große Rolle. An der guten organischen Abscheidung komme ich wohl nicht vorbei. Ob ich den Rest an Technik jenseits der organischen Abscheidung tatsächlich brauche, weiß ich nicht. Ist aber relativ wenig aufwändig, also sähe ich es vor.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Hallo Nik,
 gut gebrüllt ! Die anderen am Start des threads aufgestellten Hypothesen sind zu vereinfachend, als dass sich daraus etwas ableiten ließe .
Das mit der "Ammoniak-Kiemenatmung" z. B. halte ich für eine schwierige Behauptung.
Eine für mich gesicherte Tatsache ist, dass die Wasserorganismen (aka Tiere, und damit nicht nur Kois ) Eiweiß-Abbauprodukte bilden. Desaminierung ist einer dieser Prozesse, der Ammoniak  generiert. Dieser ist wiederdrum ein sehr guter Pflanzendünger . 
Im Ergebnis entsteht somit eine kontinuierliche Erhöhung der Nitrat-Konzentration, wenn Ammoniak zu Nitrat veratmet wird. Letzteres ist in einem "Mudpond" gut zu Stickstoff abbaubar, mit den entsprechenden Konsequenzen zu Sichttiefe, und auch Wasserwerten bei Sauerstoff-Mangel !
Ein Filter ist daher - neben der Option, Nährstoffe "mechanisch" aus dem Teich zu entfernen - eine Option, Wasserschadstoffe auf eine definierte Art und Weise abzubauen . Da die Filterleistung mit der Wassertemperatur skaliert, haben sich hier im Forum konkrete Empfehlungen für bestimmte Situationen "herauskristallisiert" .
In der Natur hast Du die meisten Fische in schneller strömenden Gewässern, klare Sicht und kein Fischsterben nur in den schnell fließenden Unterläufen der Gebirgsbäche.
Was hält Dich (Bergi) davon ab, solche Verhältnisse im eigenen Teich zu schaffen?


----------



## bergi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Hallo Rolf und Nik,

danke für eure Überlegungen!
Ich selbst halte derzeit gar keine Teichfische, habe also kein spezielles System etc. zu verteidigen oder zu vertreten. 
Ich spiele allerdings mit dem Gedanken an Kois, schaue hier und lese da, hab' außerdem in der Schule gut aufgepasst . 

Einen recht starken (negativen) Eindruck machen, wie oben schon mal geschrieben, auf mich diese Koitanks, wie man sie z.B. hier in München im K... Zoo sieht. Glasklares, totgefiltertes Wasser, die Kois stereotyp dauerschwimmend und permanent an der Oberfläche bettelnd. Da gibt es sicher einige Zeitgenossen, die das ganz toll finden, "so zutraulich", "so munter", "so klares Wasser"...! 
Wenn man dagegen Karpfen und Kois in natürlichen Gewässern beobachtet, hat man da ein komplett anderes, interessantes, vielfältiges Verhalten von Verstecken, Ruhen, Wühlen etc.. Das Wasser ist in stark besetzten Karpfenteichen normalerweise trüb, bei mittlerem Besatz kann es aber durchaus auch eine mittlere Sichttiefe von 1-2 m haben (was für einen Gartenteich allemal ausreichen würde). 

Das sind jetzt eher "makroskopische" Aussagen, die nichts über die chemische und mikrobiologische Qualität des Wassers aussagen. Und da muss man eben ein bisschen in andere, benachbarte Systeme (Karpfenteich, Mud Pond...) hineinsehen, mit welchen Besatzdichten und Futterintensitäten da gearbeitet wird. Die Artikel, die ich bisher hier gezeigt habe, beziehen sich alle auf *komplett ungefilterte* Haltung. Weil die Besatzdichten darin vielleicht zu niedrig für einen Gartenteich sind, wird es eventuell auf irgendeinen *Kompromiss *rauslaufen, z.B. zusätzliche Belüftung oder eine Entfernung von groben Partikeln.

Mein vorläufiges Ergebnis: "1 Koi pro Kubikmeter", wie man oft liest, scheint sehr hoch gegriffen. Wenn man in diesem Bereich arbeitet, kommt man ohne umfangreiche Technik wohl nicht rum. Die Karpfenteich-Dichte von z.B. "100 g pro Kubikmeter", die ganz ohne Technik auskommt, ist wohl allerdings selbst mir etwas zu niedrig...
Ich bin also auf der Suche nach "Zwischenformen"...   

@Rolf: die Ammoniak-Ausscheidung über die Kiemen ist keine "schwierige Behauptung" von mir, sondern Stand der Forschung... wenn du dazu neuere Erkenntnisse hast, bitte teile sie mit uns!

@Nik: du schreibst, dass du das abfiltern möchtest, was die Kois aufwühlen... das sind aber nur zu einem gewissen Teil "kritische" organische Reste... hinzu kommen Algen und Plankton (welche die Koi ja schätzen, die außerdem die Wasserqualität verbessern), außerdem "suspended solids", also Lehmpartikel, die chemisch neutral sind, außerdem "irrelevante" organische Reste, also z.B. Zellulosefasern, Huminstoffe etc., die keine Wirkung, oder sogar positive (ionentauschende, chelatbildende) Funktion haben. Wie siehst du das - einfach auf diese biologischen Effekte verzichten, und trotzdem rausfiltern?

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## katja (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*



> Ich spiele allerdings mit dem Gedanken an Kois



du willst in diesen teich koi einsetzen? :shock


----------



## bergi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Hi Katja, 
... vielleicht :smoki
Aber um meine eigenen Pläne geht es in diesem Thread - wie schon bemerkt - erst mal nicht. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Joerg (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Hi Stefan,
wenn die zwischen einem großen Teich mit 100G/m3 und einem top gefilterten mit einem pro m3 wählen dürften, wären die wohl im ersten.
Neben der Notwendigkeit eines geringen Besatzes ohne Filter würde ich auch eine Mindestgröße für wichtig halten.
Nur bei außreichender Tiefe gibt es im Sommer Bereichein denen es kälter ist und wo dann der Sauerstoffgehalt noch ausreichend ist.

Ein Teich hat immer einen Zufluss am Frischwasser, ansonsten wäre es ein Weiher.
Für eine Entfernung von Stoffen, die sich über die Zeit akkumulieren, ist also auch in einem filterlosen zu sorgen.

Der verfügbare Sauerstoffgehalt am frühen Morgen ist einer der limitierenden Faktoren.
Der Stickstoffkreislauf kommt bei genügend Volumen und nutzbarer Oberfläche schon gut in Gang.

Ich kenne Koihalter, die nur mit einem Filterteich gut klar kommen.


----------



## nik (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Hallo Stefan,



bergi schrieb:


> @Nik: du schreibst, dass du das abfiltern möchtest, was die Kois aufwühlen... das sind aber nur zu einem gewissen Teil "kritische" organische Reste... hinzu kommen Algen und Plankton (welche die Koi ja schätzen, die außerdem die Wasserqualität verbessern), außerdem "suspended solids", also Lehmpartikel, die chemisch neutral sind, außerdem "irrelevante" organische Reste, also z.B. Zellulosefasern, Huminstoffe etc., die keine Wirkung, oder sogar positive (ionentauschende, chelatbildende) Funktion haben. Wie siehst du das - einfach auf diese biologischen Effekte verzichten, und trotzdem rausfiltern?


das ist nun kurz zu beantworten, da ich nun weiß, dass du den Kompromiss in der Spannweite von einem Koi/1m³ und 100g Koi/m³ suchst.

Ich suche den auch. Gedanklich läuft der auf ein möglichst vollständiges System hinaus, welches ich aber in mancher Hinsicht begrenzen will. Primär ist es die mechanische Vorabscheidung, weil die das Niveau der organischen Belastung eines Systems vorab schon senkt. Das hat gar nicht mal so viel mit den paar Koi, sondern mit allgemeinem organischen Eintrag zu tun und den werde ich aufgrund der Umgebung überdurchschnittlich haben. Ist sowieso immer eine Einzelfallbetrachtung. Mein Teichlein ist mir in diesem Sinne erstaunlich interessante Spielwiese.

Ich will nichts gegen Null senken. Am Ende aller Prozesse im Teich steht als sichtbares Resultat vor allem Schlamm. Auch den will ich nicht vermeiden, aber wenn ich den vor allem im Pflanzenbereich zulasse und über eine gewisse Menge hinweg einen Überlauf an Schlamm abschöpfe, dann muss ich mich um zunehmende Verschlammung schon mal nicht kümmern. Das bringt in Sachen Schlamm auch Kontinuität ins System. 
Da Pflanzen eine mehrfach wichtige Rolle spielen, muss ich für eine Umgebung sorgen, die deren Ansprüche erfüllt. Das ist so wenig Widerspruch zur Fischhaltung, dass ich den gedanklich vernachlässigen kann. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass eine anspruchsvolle Pflanzenhaltung schwieriger als (eine sowieso schon extensive) Fischhaltung ist. Funktioniert das mit den Pflanzen, partizipiert die Fauna und läuft mit wie sie sich ergibt oder wie wie man die einsetzt (und kontrolliert). 

Das sind schon weitgehend konkrete Vorstellungen, wie das aussehen und wie das beeinflusst werden soll. Dafür ist auch eine gewisse Trübung notwendig. Das wird sich in der Praxis einpendeln müssen und es ist gut möglich, dass manche vorgesehene Beeinflussung völlig oversized sein wird. Ein Problem ist die Wasserbewegung, ich würde gerne auf häckselnde Magnetpumpen verzichten. Es wird bevorzugt ein luftgepumptes Schwerkraftsystem werden. Biologische Filterung im Sinne von __ Hel-X und so einem Kram wird es nicht geben, weil nicht notwendig. Ein maßgeblicher Grund, warum meine Pflanzenaquaristik so gut funktioniert, ist der weitgehende Verzicht auf Substratfilterung. Eine über das notwendige Maß hinausgehende Filterung hat ein deutlich höheres Problempotenzial als gemeinhin angenommen wird.

Beinahe superkurz geworden ... 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## bergi (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Wow, Nik und Jörg - tolle Beiträge von euch beiden, "food for thoughts" - Vielen Dank  !
Ich glaube, das bringt das Thema hier wirklich weiter!
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Geisy (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Besatzdichte, Filterung, Wasserqualität, Tiergerechtigkeit bei Koiteichen*

Hallo

Super Thread hier. 
Endlich wird mal versucht Tiergerecht ohne übertriebene Filterung und Umwälzung unser Hobby zu betreiben.
Ich habe schon seit 20Jahren Koi und hab zuviele in einem kleinen Teich gehalten. 
Dies mit den üblichen Folgen wie Krankheiten, Wachstumsstopp durch schlechte Wasserqualität etc. Auch ich hab dann versucht durch hohe Umwälzung und Filterung das ganze im Lot zuhalten. Mit viel Aufwand an Ernergie wahr das bedingt machbar.

Lange Jahre hab ich von eienm Tiergerechteren großen Teich geträumt und hab viel gelesen.
2010 bin ich dann angefangen zu bauen mit einem Teich der über Luftheber betrieben wird und über Vorfilter, Pflanzenfilter und Kiesfilter gefiltert wird.
Seit 2011 ist Wasser drin und 30Koi +2Störe von einem Meter.
Ich hab pro Koi 10m³ Wasser und bis jetzt läuft alles sehr gut und das Wasser ist klar.
Die Fische wachsen und sehen Gesund aus.
Umwälzung läuft zwischen 6,5 und 10m³/Std.
Mulm ist nur im Pflanzenteich, der Fischteich ist fast komplett sauber.
Ich bin davon überzeugt das es so bleibt, werde aber oft belächelt.
Meine Technik braucht nur 42Watt Strom.

Durch meinen Teich und mein Wissen was ich mir angelesen habe, bin ich auf die Idee gekommen Luftheber mit Vorfilter zu kombinieren.
Ich bin da also ganz eurer Meinung das auf diese Art der Filterung ( Luftheber, Vorfilter, Pflanzenfilter) viel mehr umsteigen sollten und anstatt das Geld in teure Energie und Technik zu stecken in ein bischen mehr Folie für einen größeren Teich zu investieren damit die Fische mehr Platz haben.
Die meisten bauen eh 2,3,4 mal und dann meistens immer größer, da kann man es auch gleich richtig Tiergerecht machen.

Ihr könnt es euch bei Interesse gerne anschauen kommen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## bergi (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo allerseits,
dieser Thread ist ein bisschen eingeschlafen... vielleicht kann man ihn ja wiederbeleben.

Inzwischen konnte ich mit unserem eigenen Teich - Besatz mit drei Koi von mittlerweile je ca. 2 kg Gewicht, ca. 20.000 l (_d.h., um die 300 g/1.000 l_), keine Filterung - Erfahrungen sammeln, die letztlich Mut machen, auch eine technikfreie Variante in Betracht zu ziehen. Eine anfängliche Algenblüte wurde durch das Besetzen mit Wasserflöhen (_wohl verschiedene Arten, auch Copepoden/Hüpferlinge, Muschelkrebse u.a. sind dabei_) "abgefangen" bzw. "aufgezehrt", und die Koi haben auch ohne erkennbare Probleme im Teich überwintert. Das Wasser ist mir auf jeden Fall klar genug, im Winter natürlich klarer als im Sommer, aber auch dann beträgt die Sichttiefe einen guten Meter, und die Fische halten sich ja meistens darüber auf. Das Verhalten der Koi ist sehr natürlich, ein interessanter Wechsel von Ruhe und Aktivität, Geselligkeit, an der Ufervegetation rumwursteln etc..
Meine Zweifel, ob Koi überhaupt Wasserflöhe fressen können, werden durch diese sehr lesenswerte Zusammenfassung hier http://www.oekoverein.at/files/naturnahrung.pdf weitgehend entkräftet, ja, es wird darin sogar die zentrale Bedeutung dieser Tierchen herausgestellt. Sehr interessant natürlich auch der Hinweis auf die Notwendigkeit "Sackgassen" in der Nahrungskette des Teichs zu stoppen, so z.B. Blau- oder Fadenalgen-Massenentwicklung, welche den Wasserflöhen nicht zur Nahrung dienen und die Bedeutung der moderaten Zufütterung.

Insgesamt habe ich den Eindruck, dass Plankton bzw. Naturnahrung bei vielen Koihaltern bzw. -konzepten überhaupt nicht im Blick ist, sonst würde man das nicht so bedenkenlos herausfiltern... Klar, bei Kleinteichen mit starkem Besatz verliert Plankton seine relative Bedeutung, aber die Freude an Koi steigt vielleicht nicht so stark mit der Besatzdichte/Anzahl der Tiere, wie der technische Aufwand bei einem planktonfreien Teich zunimmt..?

@Norbert, du beschreibst deine Art der sanften Filterung; ich würde davon ausgehen, dass dadurch auch im Teich selbst immer noch Wasserflöhe anzutreffen sind ...? Im Kiesfilter dürften sie allerdings trotzdem hängenbleiben...?

Gruß,
Stefan

 
_Der "Easy-Made Wasserflohtest" - Hüpft da was?_


----------



## Geisy (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo Stefan

Bei meinem Kiesfilter muß das Wasser nicht durch den Kies sondern es kann auch drüber weg.
Im eigentlichen Fischteich sehe ich faßt kein Getier, das ist alles im Pflanzenfilter.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## pema (5. Juli 2015)

Ohne je Koi gehalten zu haben:
Ich wünsche jedem Fisch mind. 10.000L Wasser pro Kilo Fischgewicht. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass dann keine Filterung nötig wäre. Mit entsprechender Bepflanzung und ohne (bzw. minimaler) Fütterung - ist dann aber auch nicht nötig...gibt ja genug natürliches Futter.
petra


----------



## bergi (5. Juli 2015)

Hi Norbert,
ich versteh nicht so viel von Kiesfiltern - ist das ein gängiges Verfahren so, ein Teil versickert, der andere läuft drüber? Das wäre ja für die Flöhe vielleicht nicht schlecht?

Hi Petra,
1 kg/10.000 l, ja, das ist eine ganz gute Zahl für extensive Teiche, d.h., in denen gar nicht gefüttert wird (das ist ja das wirtschaftliche Hauptkriterium bei der Karpfenhaltung). Diese Zahl stellt aber noch lange nicht die Schwelle dar, ab der z.B. mit Protein- (z.B. Fischmehl-) haltigem Futter gefüttert, oder gar gefiltert werden müsste... Interessant fände ich, ab welcher Besatzdichte bzw. bei welchen Verhältnissen ohne Filter die Gefahr einer Verschlechterung der Wasserwerte droht, oder bis zu welcher Dichte eine alleinige Getreidefütterung das Angebrachte wäre. Da muss ich noch weiter recherchieren, aber hier schon mal noch bissel (sehr interessante) Literatur:

https://www.zobodat.at/pdf/Oesterreichs-Fischerei_39_0105-0112.pdf

aus http://www.oekoverein.at/files/absetzvolumen.pdf:
_"Auf Grund langjähriger Untersuchungen kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Menge der großen Daphnien stets zwischen 20 und 40 Individuen pro Liter Teichwasser liegen sollte [...]. Bei geringerer Abundanz wächst die Gefahr, dass die Reproduktionsfähigkeit nicht mehr ausreichend vorhanden ist. Hier muss der Teichwirt durch verstärkte Futterung diesen Naturnahrungsmangel auszugleichen versuchen. Bei Abundanzen von weit über 40 Individuen pro Liter sollte die Fütterung reduziert oder gar eingestellt werden, da die Naturnahrung ungenügend genutzt wird"_

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Geisy (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo Stefan

Ein Kiesfilter sehe ich nur als letzte Stufe zur Feinstfilterung in Fischteichen und ob es meine Version so gibt??
Ich hab einen ca. 15m langen Bach der 30cm tief und ca. 60cm breit ist. Über die gesamte Länge sind unten 3 Drainagerohre drin die dann mit 10cm Kies abgedeckt sind.
Obendrüber laufen dann ca. 10cm Wasser.
In der Mitte des Baches hab ich nun mit ein paar Steinen eine Stauung gemacht, so das das Wasser 3-4cm aufgestaut wird. Nun kann ein Teil des Wassers durch den Kies sickern und was zuviel ist geht oben durch die Stauung. Das klappt bis jetzt wunderbar und ich würde dies wieder so machen.
Dies hat auch den Vorteil das die Fische nicht in den Pflanzenfilter kommen.

Im Pflanzenfilter und im Bachlauf bis zur Stauung sehe ich ganze Wolken an Getier.

Aktuell hab ich 30Koi im 300m³ Teich mit einer Umwälzung von 10m³/h ohne Vorfilter.

Da meine Koi deutlich sichtbar wachsen und wir hier sehr belastetes Grundwasser haben mit dem ich nachfüllen muß, werden die Tage mit Wassertrübung immer mehr.
Deswegen hab ich nun die biologische Oberfläche durch Helix  (1l Helix / 3m³ Wasser) vergrößert und bin nun wieder zufrieden.
Die Pflanzen sehen schon bald so aus als ob sie nicht mehr genug bekommen.

Auch wenn es den Fischen evt. nichts ausmacht sollte doch Ziel in diesem Hobby sein das man seine Fische sieht.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## bergi (6. Juli 2015)

Hi Norbert,
vielen Dank, sehr interessant - du schreibst "die Tage mit Wassertrübung"; hast du mal nachgeschaut, aus was die Trübung besteht? Wenn es Schwebealgen sind (was wahrscheinlich ist), wäre m.E. die beste Maßnahme, die Wasserflöhe aus dem Pflanzenteich in den Fischteich zu lassen - dann hättest du wahrscheinlich auch ohne Filter  klares Wasser, und die Kois ihre Naturnahrung... vielleicht kannst du mal probehalber die Stauung weg/aufmachen...? (kann mir die Anlage nicht ganz bildlich vorstellen, sorry).
30 Koi auf 300 Kubik, das ist ja auch nicht viel mehr als bei mir, und mein Wasser ist wohl klar genug(?)
Gruß,
Stefan


----------

